# Looking to get a new 350Z



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Ya so I have a 97 m3 and for alot of reasons i want to sell it and get something new. 
I really like the new 350z track so I came ehre to ask all of u who know more about it than me. whats the diffrent packages and which one is the best. 
I also heard that nissan may come with a TT version, is it gossip or really might happen?
thanx for your help


----------

